# Could/Should



## iggyca

How would I translate these two words. This is what I come up with.

*Could *
Pwede ako pumunta sa bahay ni Mitchell.(I could of went to Mitchell's house)
Pwede ako naligo sa umaga.(I could of showered in the morning)

-indicating possibility
He could be alone right now.
I could help you.
*
Should*
dapat nag-aaral siya. (He should of studied)
Dapat turuan mo ako. (You should teach me)



Thank you.


----------



## Wacky...

Frankly, these words are for when you learned how to think like a Filipino. These are function words and since Filipino has a different grammatical structure, translating them directly doesn't always work out.

To be honest, I didn't know how to use _could_ and _should_ until I was 10.

*Could*:
I could of went to Mitchell's house.
-> Nakapunta sana ako sa bahay ni Mitchell.

I could of showered in the morning.
-> Nakaligo sana ako nang umaga.

*Should*_:
_He should of studied.
-> Dapat nag-aral siya.

You should teach me. (You got it right)


By the way, putting the preposition _of_ after a modal verb, completely doesn't make sense to me so I wonder if my translations were right.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Wacky... said:


> By the way, putting the preposition _of_ after a modal verb, completely doesn't make sense to me so I wonder if my translations were right.


It doesn't make sense because "could of" does not exist.  It should be "could have" and "should have."  Many people make the mistake of writing "could of" and "should of" because it sounds like that when written as a contraction (could've and should've).


----------



## Equinozio

*Could*
Pwede - expressing possibility or permission
Kaya - expressing ability

*Should*
Dapat - often connotes a need or duty imposed by others or society
Kailangan - often connotes a self-imposed need or duty

Source: learningtagalog.com/grammar/3_24_overview.html

Here are some translations for the sentences you wrote:

Pwede ako pumunta sa bahay ni Mitchell. - I can/could go to Mitchell's house.
Pwede ako maligo sa umaga. - I can shower in the morning.
Dapat nag-aaral siya. - He/she should (ought to) be studying.
Dapat turuan mo ako. - You should teach me. (correct)


----------



## Wacky...

Chriszinho85 said:


> It doesn't make sense because "could of" does not exist.  It should be "could have" and "should have."  Many people make the mistake of writing "could of" and "should of" because it sounds like that when written as a contraction (could've and should've).



Chris!!! Musta na?
Yeah, that was pretty much what I thought.
If indeed they were "could have" and "should have," then there isn't gonna be any problem with my translations.


----------



## niernier

Wacky... said:


> By the way, putting the preposition _of_ after a modal verb, completely doesn't make sense to me so I wonder if my translations were right.



Here I am thinking I was absent in class when "could of" was taught. Hehe. Seriously, that is understandable mistake because the phrase tends to slur together. If "could have" or "should have" was what iggyca meant, then wacky's translations are perfect except for 



Wacky... said:


> I could of showered in the morning.
> -> Nakaligo sana ako nang umaga.



That should be "Nakaligo sana ako *kaninang umaga."
*kaninang umaga means, "early this morning"


I noticed there is still yet to be translated, the one where could is used to express possibility so here are my translation attempts.

He could be alone right now. = Baka nag-iisa siya ngayon.
I could help you. = Baka matulungan kita.


----------



## Wacky...

niernier said:


> That should be "Nakaligo sana ako *kaninang umaga."
> *kaninang umaga means, "early this morning"



I have foreseen that someone would oppose that particular translation so I kind of prepared myself with an explanation. I hope that this topic doesn't get diverted though.

I know it's not a typical sentence but I'm definitely sure that it wouldn't sound awkward if given the right context.
It seemed to me that since iggyca preferred to write "in the morning" instead of "this morning," I had to translate it to "sa umaga" like iggyca did but it's just incorrect. The word "sa" cannot direct an action to the past unless we are talking about time travel.
I needed a phrase that doesn't refer to a particular "morning" so I used "nang umaga." Who knows if this means "yesterday morning" or "the morning when the sun shone."


----------



## dana Haleana

iggyca said:


> How would I translate these two words. This is what I come up with.
> 
> *Could *
> Pwede ako pumunta sa bahay ni Mitchell.(I could of went to Mitchell's house)
> Pwede ako naligo sa umaga.(I could of showered in the morning)
> 
> -indicating possibility
> He could be alone right now.
> I could help you.
> 
> *Should*
> dapat nag-aaral siya. (He should of studied)
> Dapat turuan mo ako. (You should teach me)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


 



*Could *
Pwede ako pumunta sa bahay ni Mitchell.(I could of went to Mitchell's house) 
_* Nakapunta sana ako sa bahay ni Mitchell_ (*I could've gone to Mitchell's house).*
However in our generation *pwede sana akong pumunta sa bahay ni mitchell *
is accepted as an indication of possibility. 

Pwede ako naligo sa umaga.(I could of showered in the morning)
* _Nakaligo sana ako *ng* umaga_.(_*I could've taken a shower in the morning/*__*I could've showered *_
_*in the morning*_). We can also used *pwede sana akong maligo ng umaga.* 


*Indicating possibility*
He could be alone right now (*Maaring/*baka nag-iisa siya ngayon)
I could help you (Baka makatulong ako sa'yo) 


*Should*
Dapat nag-aaral siya. (*He should study.*) 
Dapat turuan mo ako. (You should teach me)


----------



## epistolario

Nakapunta sana ako sa bahay nila. 
Nakaligo sana ako kaninang umaga. 

Conjecture in the past: 
Maaaring nag-iisa siya ngayon. (literary) 
Baka nag-iisa siya ngayon. (colloquial) 

Maaari kitang tulungan. (literary) = _I could help you. _
Baka makatulong ako sa'yo. = _I may be able to help you. _
Pwede kitang tulugan. = _I can help you. _

Other examples: 
Kung dumating ka kaninang umaga, nakakain ka [pa] sana ng cake. 
_If you had arrived early this morning, you could have eaten a piece of cake. _

Nakita mo sana si Santa Claus kung hindi ka natulog kagabi. 
_You could have seen Santa Claus if you hadn't slept last night._


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> How would I translate these two words. This is what I come up with.
> 
> *Could *
> Pwede ako pumunta sa bahay ni Mitchell.(I could of went to Mitchell's house)
> Pwede ako naligo sa umaga.(I could of showered in the morning)
> 
> -indicating possibility
> He could be alone right now.
> I could help you.
> *
> Should*
> dapat nag-aaral siya. (He should of studied)
> Dapat turuan mo ako. (You should teach me)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


For me "could" in these samples appear as 1.)Makapaparoon ako sa bahay ni Mishel. 2.) Makakaligo ako sa umaga.
  and "should" in her sample statements ; 1.) Nararapat na mag aral siya. 2.) Marapat na maturuan mo ako.


----------

